# When is enough



## bj1998 (Jun 10, 2011)

right now i feed my hedgie tgwice a day and give it 15-20 pieces when i do. she seems hungry and i dont want to over feed her or make her too hungry. she is over 6 six weeks and still a baby (some people freakout when i say baby). 
:roll: -thanks


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She shouldn't have her food limited. Give her as much as she will eat and after a few days, you will get to know approximately how many kibble she usually eats in a day, and then give her a few more than she eats. You want there to be a few kibble left in the dish each morning, not an empty dish.


----------



## bj1998 (Jun 10, 2011)

how many poeces should i just put in there then? to start with


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Babies usually eat a lot. Try 60 and see how that works. If the bowl is empty in the morning, try 80.


----------



## bj1998 (Jun 10, 2011)

WOW DID NOT SEE THAT COMING! ok i put another bunch in there and ill put more in later Jeez so give her 60 a day or 60 twice a day?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

60 once a day, but if she is down to only a few in the dish come morning, give her some more at that time. Some get up to eat during the day, especially babies and young hedgehogs.


----------



## bj1998 (Jun 10, 2011)

ok, sorry if im bugging you but i wanna make sure i get it.
One 60 count scoop in the morning should last her all day/night. if not put more in the more in next time and if so and there is some leftover put how ever many more she needs to equal 60?
sorry i feel annoying to you   :shock:


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

Start at 60 per day and monitor it if by the following morning the bowl is empty to proceed to place 70 or 80 per day into the bowl. The key is the following morning there should be some food left in the dish, this is to ensure your hedgie is eating his or her fill and remaining healthy and it will vary depending on the hedgie and her diet (treats, fruits, veggies, etc.).

I believe that is correct right Nancy?


----------



## bj1998 (Jun 10, 2011)

k thanks nancy and twcogar


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

i have personally just always kept her dishes full, she eats when she is hungry and leaves it when she is not.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

It's good to know exactly how much your hedgie eats every night, instead of just keeping the dish full. Changes in appetite are one of the first signs of sickness in hedgehogs so in most cases the early you notice the change, the earlier you will catch the disease.


----------

